# Ultra Marines Movie Release Date and Info



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Has a order release date for Nov 29th 2010

Updated sit - http://www.ultramarinesthemovie.com/

Special Edition gets you a limited edition steel case and comic. 

Also, an Empire exclusive video preview.

http://ultramarinesthemovie.us1.lis...45e76824b3d1bbb9e9&id=3af10f3a70&e=91b8bdabc4

Still looks shit.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

As exciting as it should be to receive a Warhammer 40,000 movie, after looking at the screenshots and Empire video I can't help but feel that GW would have had more luck in 75 minutes of Relic/THQ CGI, as honestly when you compare the two the CGI produced for the Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine and Dawn of War II games seems superior to the work done by Codex Pictures, with this. The detail, graphically speaking, seems dull, almost unfinished to me, as well as some horrific proportions on some of the marines. Most noticed here on Image 14 of 21.

I guess we have to take the good with the bad. We got our first 40k movie, and yes it fell short of some expectations.

Grish


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm still holding out for this, Dan Abnett wrote the story for it so it ahs awesome potential.

I agree on the animation though, it's been fucking awful what they're released so far, the 2 trailers have been shit.

Fingers crossed for superb stroy arc that can suck me in so I don't notice how ropey it is to look at.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks like its been done with crayon and it seems they got the puppeteers from sesame street to do the voice acting.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No need to be that insulting. It's not big or clever. Yes, it looks shit, but you have absolutely no perception if that's your real opinion, and not some over exaggeration designed to make it seem as if you're jumping on the band wagon.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Well at the moment I have no intention of purchasing it (visually I am a bit put off, plus cost + shipping and handling to Aus), but I will happily purchase it a later date, if it is given a good review.

Grish


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

as it seems you cant slam this shit movie.....WOW ITS AWESOME THE CGI LOOKS REALLY GOOD....voice acting BAD apart from like one guy who is cool (the old guy:s)
the armor does look like crayon! and sesame street are likely to be apart of the voice acting team....if you dont like me hating on this movie then thats your problem.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Man the fuck up.

Before you have the right to criticise others work, take criticism of yourself better.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

I like it *ducks for cover*

tbh it looks like i thought it would and i'm not complaining nice to see the IP given some love to broaden the fluff and potential exposure to a wider audience

:wink:


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

So i can never criticise anything then?...stfu 
I can hate on this all I like they finally make a movie 
1. they make it about marines
2. obviously dont throw enough money at it
3. only get 1 good actor...think there might be another guy who is good

BUT IN THE LAND OF VAZ EVERYTHING IS ALL EMO AND BUNNY RABBITS...just leave me alone dickbag


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is my road tarmac'ed yet?


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL ahhh now whos childish....idiot


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You, still. I'm just taking the piss out of your nationality. Care to finish?


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

not very good at this are you? :/


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know. I understand the basic of punctuation and grammar, and am adequately "high and mighty" (to use your description of me) enough to know that you don't even have a comeback.

Henceforth, in the law of the playground, by which rules you seem to like to play, I declare myself the winner. By all means, feel free to keep your mouth well and truely closed - and not another word will be said.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

PLAY NICE CHILDREN OR MOTHER WILL HAVE TO GIVE YOU BOTH SPANKINGS!

Each is allowed to have and have represented their own opinion, one cannot have another's opinion forced upon them (usually) and if someone doesn't like your opinion, tough shit, it's yours and you'll darn well stick to it.

Grish


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Movie will be shit unless the story is good.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

comeback to what? all you said was "care to finish" you might be even more retarded than me.....hard to do but i think you may have pulled it of congrats!!!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I don't know. I understand the basic of punctuation and grammar, and am adequately "high and mighty" (to use your description of me) enough to know that you don't even have a comeback.
> 
> Henceforth, in the law of the playground, by which rules you seem to like to play, I declare myself the winner. By all means, feel free to keep your mouth well and truely closed - and not another word will be said.





LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> not very good at this are you? :/


Both of you shut the fuck up, your giving me a bloody headache.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

The Naysmith has spoken!

Grish


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

All that opportunity, gone to waste. Ruin my fun Baron =(.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vaz said:


> You, still. I'm just taking the piss out of your nationality. Care to finish?


But, but ... you're a manc! :grin:

Aside it doesn't look great but I'm def gonna watch it! The story maybe pretty good plus its 40k on film thats gonna elevate it slightly! Looking forward to some marines getting f#*ed up!

Does anyone now the gist of the plot (I have quite potentially been living under a rock concerning this)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The movie looks so amazing, I will order the Limited Edition! Cant wait for this, the new trailer made me feel even more excited about this than before!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually I'm a scouse. That gives me the right to call anyone out on Nationality. Especially all you FLOPs on here. (That's Fucking Lazy Overseas Persons for you dirty civi's).


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Judging by the Empire video it's Ultramarines killing Chaos (possibly Black Legion). The Imperial Fists pop in for a nice afternoon cup of tea and some cake, fuck some shit up and go back to searching for Iron Warrior face to punch in. Oh and something to do with honour, so yeah we'll see what happens.

Grish

[wooo cracked the 1k mark, now on 1k +1 ]


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> [wooo cracked the 1k mark, now on 1k +1 ]


High five for having done it this month! I did it a week ago! :victory:


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

LOVE YOU REALLY VAZ!! lolol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Caps Lock: Cruise Control for Cool.

Congrats, Grish.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Having seen the Gamesday exclusive trailer, the movie looks decent. The acting's pretty good and I'm fairly certain Sean Pertwee's the Chaplain.

As for the CGI it looks alright to me. The real thing to laugh about however is the claim from Codex pictures that GW have been fending off Hollywood for years until the right people came along. Patriotic as I am, I doubt GW were looking for a small firm that needs this film to be a success to work.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Actually I'm a scouse. That gives me the right to call anyone out on Nationality. Especially all you FLOPs on here. (That's Fucking Lazy Overseas Persons for you dirty civi's).


Alright, Calm down calm down! :laugh:


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

The Sullen One said:


> As for the CGI it looks alright to me. The real thing to laugh about however is the claim from Codex pictures that GW have been fending off Hollywood for years until the right people came along. Patriotic as I am, I doubt GW were looking for a small firm that needs this film to be a success to work.


If it's not a success, perhaps GW will risk getting the "wrong" people in Hollywood to create a visually stunning movie. 

As long as they keep Dan Abnett to write the plot. Seriously, Hollywood plots are shit these days. The only thing keeping people coming are the special effects (Avatar, right?), but even they aren't enough sometimes.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The movie looks sub par. It really has been a let down for me. I have been into 40k since its inception back in, what, 1987? ever since then the idea that a movie based on the 40k universe and its inhabitants could be not only done, but be one of the best sci-fi/war/action movies made if the proper directors, actors and financial backing was put forth. The stories, the visuals, the characters are all there just waiting to be exploited on film. 
Now that Games Workshop have officially done it, I am unhappy with what I have seen so far, and it doesn't look promising. 
Seriously, it is a 20+ year let down. I will still watch it hoping to be pleasantly surprised, but not holding my breathe.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Calm down? Mother Fucker, if you don't shut the fuck up, I'm Calm you down myself.

God I love Blade. Anyway, on topic.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Considering that this is a GW-sponsored movie, my expectations are far from high. Hell, I just shrug at the graphics. However, if any of the following happens I'll raise an eyebrow:
- IFs didn't suck Girlyman's dick so they're inferior (for those who don't know: Girlyman=Guilliman (it originates from a pronounciation """problem"""))
- every SM that gets corrupted (there HAS to be some) is an IF, the smurfs are incorruptible.
- the IFs turn out to be heretics/suckers/losers for keeping something heretical secret/not killing Coyote-caliber (Looney Tunes, you know) KHEYOSS DURRMURREEENZ/running out of bullets (or some other plain-retarded shit.
- the smurfs go Powerpuff Girls and save the day, sponsored by Matt Ward (meaning: they get everything done what the IFs couldn't with minimal effort )
- SIIINDRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII (meaning: retarded/kobold-level CSM and/or Chaos Lord)

Fortunately, theres Dan who can fix all these problems in one swoop so I have enough faith in the movie to watch it at the very least. Most likely a few mates and I will buy one DVD together, watch it together and see it for ourselves.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Calm down? Mother Fucker, if you don't shut the fuck up, I'm Calm you down myself.
> 
> View attachment 8483
> 
> ...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jondoe297 said:


> On topic, what?? I don't wanna see black legion get two shades of shit kicked out of them by bloody ultratwats! damit! Sometimes the bad guys should win, like seriously wouldn't it have been better if wile coyote panned out road runner or sylvester munched spacky pie??


Why should the chaos heretics not get their ass kicked? They are heretics, weak traitors that fell to false promises of power, glory and immortality! And what did they get? Eternal damnation! They have fallen from the most holy Emperors light, and turned to the darkness of the vile chaos gods! Let their souls burn for an eternity! 


And what is wrong with the Ultramarines, really? For half a year or so ago, I used to call them Ultrasmurfs, but why, really, why? I dont know, cause there is really nothing wrong with them... They have good fluff, their colors are quite good, and they have very good organization cause of the Codex Astartes, so I actually enjoy seeing them in the movie!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just watched the empire trailer and... wow... that SUCKS. Heck.. sucks isn't a strong enough word for it, its sooo bad it makes Battlefeild Earth look like a classic...

Poor CGI, Terrible animataion, diabolic script... as said, Relic could have knocked out something vastly superior to this without even trying considering their DoW sequences.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Just watched the empire trailer and... wow... that SUCKS. Heck.. sucks isn't a strong enough word for it, its sooo bad it makes Battlefeild Earth look like a classic...
> 
> Poor CGI, Terrible animataion, diabolic script... as said, Relic could have knocked out something vastly superior to this without even trying considering their DoW sequences.


I did not see anything wrong in this, it looks good, the sound acting is good and the story seems like the perfect things that we can get from Black Library! :angry::angry:


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

i agree that the film visually looks shit, but im at least glad GW has given a go at trying to make a film revolving around 40k or warhammer, its probably just a first try or "test run" to see how popular they could be in the movie world


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Why should the chaos heretics not get their ass kicked? They are heretics, weak traitors that fell to false promises of power, glory and immortality! And what did they get? Eternal damnation! They have fallen from the most holy Emperors light, and turned to the darkness of the vile chaos gods! Let their souls burn for an eternity!
> 
> 
> And what is wrong with the Ultramarines, really? For half a year or so ago, I used to call them Ultrasmurfs, but why, really, why? I dont know, cause there is really nothing wrong with them... They have good fluff, their colors are quite good, and they have very good organization cause of the Codex Astartes, so I actually enjoy seeing them in the movie!


"False promises", he says. Wait a second, if memory serves then EVERY special character in our Codex is at least TEN THOUSAND years old, they KICK ASS (dare say that Kharn sucks and I'll brake your back World Eater style), and they happen to make the High Lords of Terra shit themselves on a daily basis. So I think those promises were kinda true, don't you think? "Eternal damnation" he says... well, if this means that if I do my shit right (which is kinda hard not to do if you're a 10K old veteran CSM) then I'll be a Daemon of some rank (most likely a Herald of my chosen god, or, in the case of Undivided, a regular Daemon), maybe even a Daemon Prince, which means immortality and employment 24/7, then "eternal damnation" is much more fun than you'd think.  Oh and lol at Emperor's Flashlight... :laugh:

Take it easy, dude.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Have I missed something? Where did anyone say for sure it was going to be smurfs vs Chaos?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> "False promises", he says. Wait a second, if memory serves then EVERY special character in our Codex is at least TEN THOUSAND years old, they KICK ASS (dare say that Kharn sucks and I'll brake your back World Eater style), and they happen to make the High Lords of Terra shit themselves on a daily basis. So I think those promises were kinda true, don't you think? "Eternal damnation" he says... well, if this means that if I do my shit right (which is kinda hard not to do if you're a 10K old veteran CSM) then I'll be a Daemon of some rank (most likely a Herald of my chosen god, or, in the case of Undivided, a regular Daemon), maybe even a Daemon Prince, which means immortality and employment 24/7, then "eternal damnation" is much more fun than you'd think.  Oh and lol at Emperor's Flashlight... :laugh:
> 
> Take it easy, dude.


Those are special Characters, not the normal ones, and yes, Kharn the foolish does indeed suck, just put him in a fist fight with Marneus Calgar, and the blue guy won... No eternal damnation, huh? ----> Chaos Spawns? And 10 thousand years old, yes, maybe, but you could also think about it in the way that many CSM have spent most of their time in the warp, and time does not flow at a normal rate in the warp... Damnation is yours, salvation eternal is ours... For the Emperor! (May his name be forever blessed!)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Oops, just found the trailer on Empire's site. Chaos it is, D'oh!

@Doelago, you are aware the whole 40K thing isn't real aren't you?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> @Doelago, you are aware the whole 40K thing isn't real aren't you?


*The Emperor damn you all, you weak minded fools!! :ireful2:* Wait what? You forgot the important part, I have not got a life = 40k is my life! 

Damned little Xeno loving weaklings their names shall be forever damned...


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

The Sullen One said:


> The acting's pretty good and I'm fairly certain Sean Pertwee's the Chaplain.
> .


John Hurt is the Imperial Fist Chaplain

http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/movie/characters/carnak

Also that the order back up


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Those are special Characters, not the normal ones, and yes, Kharn the foolish does indeed suck, just put him in a fist fight with Marneus Calgar, and the blue guy won... No eternal damnation, huh? ----> Chaos Spawns? And 10 thousand years old, yes, maybe, but you could also think about it in the way that many CSM have spent most of their time in the warp, and time does not flow at a normal rate in the warp... Damnation is yours, salvation eternal is ours... For the Emperor! (May his name be forever blessed!)


You know, Calgar needed Matt Ward's maggotry to be as good as he is (not that hes a big deal with his 5++), while Kharn survived the purge of Gav. So who's gonna win again? 

Turning into a Spawn means you're not good enough. Space Marines just get hit by a krak missle and thats it. You could even say that even in damnation they serve. 

I was hoping you'd point out that Space Marines, regardless of affiliation, are unable to die of old age but alas you disappoint me. You no longer amuse me, so I'll just go and read some ANGRY MARINE stories for shits and giggles.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Turning into a Spawn means you're not good enough.


= Every Chaos Space Marine?


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think john hurt is a good shout for sure! 
About the ultratwats I have nothing per se against them! Its just they annoy me, as do imperial fists! I dont like the colour schemes! And their name is so conceited! Fucking ultra! Pah not a patch on the lunar wolves! Otherwise wouldn.t have gillyplonk become warmaster! Exaxtly! 
and comparing marneus to kharn is bollocks! A fairer comparison would be marneus and abbaddon, and I have a sneaking suspicion (that a I cant spell) that abbs would tear marneus a new ass hole! 
I'm intrigued by the story line, I really thought they would have gone down the ork route! The graphics maybe sub par but if the storyline is strong it will be def worth a watch!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I know this is alittle off topic buy did you guys notice this on the movie web site. If you ever wanted to build your own Bolt Pistol well heres how ya do it.

http://volpinprops.blogspot.com/2010/10/ultramarines-bolt-pistol-warhammer-40k.html


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

While trawling through the web looking for info on this film one thing became apparent, roughly 1 in 100 people think this film is "OK" and even less seem to think it's going to be great.
I know that the folks at Codex and GW need to keep positive about the whole thing and do their best to promote it but, really, come on!
At some point someone has sat down to watch this film and has said "That's fucking shocking!" 

I really can't see this doing either company any favours at all.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Bit of a shame, because the Imperial Fist chaplain actually looks presentable.

But Ultramarines= bad. Use the Raptors or something.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> Bit of a shame, because the Imperial Fist chaplain actually looks presentable.
> 
> But Ultramarines= bad. Use the Raptors or something.


Why are the Ultramarines so bad? Could you tell me a good reason so that I could finally stop asking people?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

The Ultramarines introduced the "my Chapter is better than yours" attitude to Space Marine Chapters from the gamers' perspective (it already existed in the 40K universe, though in a more brotherly fashion), which is pretty much like saying that the bigger penis you have the bigger man you are, in a world where any woman can have a bigger penis than you do. Absurd, retarded, and theres no excuse for it. They're also taking every ounce of attention away from the other Chapters who happen to be instrumental in keeping the Imperium in one piece. Like those at Cadia, for instance.

I guess I'm not alone if I say that I'd be happier if at least the First Founding Chapters shared a relatively same amount of spotlight, each given the respect they deserve for their past deeds. For instance, the White Scars have yet to be properly lauded for defending the Imperial Palace during the Horus Heresy; and thats just one under-rated Chapter on the list. Another thing that would be commendable is a solid argument against the Codex Astartes, so that non-Codex Chapters wouldn't be looked at as inferior. I mean, seriously, the Codex has everything written down, which is all nice and good but Space Marines should be creative individuals, they shouldn't be told to eat a book and respond to circumstances the way it tells him to. The Great Crusade was won without the Codex Astartes, and if you look at it, the non-Codex Chapters kick as much, if not more ass than Codex Chapters. Just look at the Black Templars, the Space Wolves, the Blood Angels, they never needed a bloody book to know how to grow a pair and choke the shit out of whole sectors if it didn't submit itself to the Emperor.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Others have said it, but I can't shake the incredulity yet; this is a GW lisence, and you expect it to be top notch?! The only thing GW does well are models (usually) and codex art.

That having been said, I'll give this movie a chance. A few more reasons:

Terence Stamp
John Hurt
Sean Pertwee
Steve Waddington

I'm not expecting Avatar, people. I'm thinking of this movie as basically one step up from a Dan Abnett audiobook.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> I'm thinking of this movie as basically one step up from a Dan Abnett audiobook.


I never looked at it from that perspective! =O Have some +rep for truth!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Why are the Ultramarines so bad? Could you tell me a good reason so that I could finally stop asking people?


People don't like the Smurfs because they are too perfect. 
Look at it like this, Star Wars, Luke and Solo. Luke was the shiny toothed hero, the all around good guy who would become a Jedi and save the day.
Solo was basically a pirate, he had faults and wasn't always such a great guy but his heart was in the right place. 
Solo was always going to be the more popular character.
X-men, wolverine and psyclops. Psyclops is an all around good guy with a rod up his arse, wolverine was an anti hero, a feral raging animal with big claws to gut you with. Who was the more popular character? Correct!

Now all of this works fine when the franchise sees sense and gives support to the character/faction that the fans like and want to see more of. 
What 40K have done is continually pump out the same crap about the Smurfs with no regard for the fact that the majority of fans couldn't give a shit about them. 
There are other chapters and races out there that deserve some attention, look how long it's taken for the DE to get a little attention. But generally instead of giving some support to: White Scars, Iron Hands, Imperial Fists, Space Wolves, Raven Guard, Blood Angels or even some love given to the traitor legions, we get Ultramarines, Ultramarines, Ultramarines, ULTRAMARINES!

That's why people are sick of the Smurfs, GW can't get their head around the fact that people don't bloody like them!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

What I know about CGI you can put on the back of a stamp, but I must admit I'm looking forward to seeing it. 

Galus is right in the fact it wasn't going to be a big budget movie like Avatar, and if people can see it like a updated audiobook more people will enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't care what anybody else says about this film, I'm still looking forward to it. 

I'm going to buy myself a copy of the film, a big bag of popcorn and a bottle of quality ale (has to be Hobgoblin). Then sit back and enjoy watching "little army men" (as the wife and mum always call them) running around shooting stuff.

May this be the first of many feature length GW films.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> May this be the first of many feature length GW films.


Agreed! :victory:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

And may it die a horrible burny death, and kill off the ultrasmurfs as a marketable poster boy if it sucks like most people are expecting it to


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> And may it die a horrible burny death, and kill off the ultrasmurfs as a marketable poster boy if it sucks like most people are expecting it to


It will be a good movie, and the Ultramarines along with the Imperial Fists will prevail and show those weak heretics why faith in the Emperor is stronger than the Chaos gods!


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

SonofVulkan said:


> I'm going to buy myself a copy of the film, a big bag of popcorn and a bottle of quality ale (has to be Hobgoblin). Then sit back and enjoy watching "little army men" (as the wife and mum always call them) running around shooting stuff.



Dam that shit is on the nail! Although as mighty hobgoblin is, respect must be given to wychwood in general.... and Badgers ... lemony cricket... dam it, to the pub!
:drinks:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not impressed by that video in any way, shape or form. When I heard they were making a 40K movie I was mildly optimistic and hopeful that it could turn out well but that trailer alone is made of fail. The quality of it leaves a great deal to be desired and if the trailer gives you that impression......


Doesn't mean I won't watch it however


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Second trailer is out, I take back all the bad things I said about the first trailer. This film officially looks good again!:

http://www.empireonline.com/news/st...campaign=a2f1c0c4e2-Mailer11&utm_medium=email


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

El Mariachi said:


> Second trailer is out, I take back all the bad things I said about the first trailer. This film officially looks good again!:
> 
> http://www.empireonline.com/news/st...campaign=a2f1c0c4e2-Mailer11&utm_medium=email


Erh... Was that not the trailer we were all talking about...? :scratchhead: Officially the movie has looked good all the time...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Officially the movie has looked good all the time...


Only if you spell "good" S, H, I, T.:laugh:

It looks terrible, i'll be checking the end credits for any mentions of Stevie Wonder or Ray Charles.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The more I see of this visual abomination, the more I wish to score my eyes out with a cheese-knife, before rolling, fully-naked upon a bed's worth of Horus Heresy novels covered in butter to re-affirm my faith in the hobby...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Fuck it, it might be Smurfs but I just ordered the Special Edition DVD anyway.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

looks good to me. To spceial edition!

Its rating is 15. Much better than 12A might actual have some gore?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Catpain Rich said:


> looks good to me. To spceial edition!
> 
> Its rating is 15. Much better than 12A might actual have some gore?


And nothing else I hope. (C)SM don't smoke, and they use only combat drugs, SMs can't have an erection, no Slaaneshi Marines/Cultists... so yeah, the only thing left is some good old fashioned slaughter and bloodshed.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Just ordered my copy.

I have serious reservations about the quality of animation and will remain positive about the plot/acting until I have seen the film in November...

CtS


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

The voice acting will be the making of this movie


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ordered mine.....It does look very cartoonish.......meh


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Sadly, the more I see about this movie the more disappointed I become with it...
I really hope it proves me wrong though.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks better than the CGI Resident Evil film (Regeneration?) which came out last year, or at least on par and that film was fine. Nah the second trailer has turned me around, I like this. For a low budget production it looks fine but if people want to still whine that's their prerogative.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I read through the early posts wondering whether we were watching the same thing. Furthermore, the tone of the early posts made it seem like whatever they would have done the same voices would be raised in screaming "ooh it's crap!".

I had a chance to chat with the director at Games Day and raised one of my nitpicks which he answered with some grace. That isn't to say I don't have other nitpicks, the voices should be deeper, the veteran marines shouldn't look like my long dead grandfather etc., however, the storyline sounds awesome and the battle scenes seemed really fluid and action packed. The director also told me that though the budget was good it was by no means a Hollywood budget and so they were unable to spend the 2-3 Million dollars per minute, typical of Hollywood CGI films/effects. 

A game intro is between 30 seconds and 1 minute long, you cannot possibly expect the same quality spread over a feature length movie within a limited budget.

Overall, I'm really optimistic and like what I've seen so far despite my nitpicks. I ordered my special edition copy with unseemly haste and can't wait to watch it.

If the very negative attitude on this forum thread are representitive of the larger watching public this will likely be the first and last 40k film.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> A game intro is between 30 seconds and 1 minute long, you cannot possibly expect the same quality spread over a feature length movie within a limited budget.


That is actually a really good point and something i hadn't really considered.

The second trailer has made me more confident in the animation side, but also brought up a few more niggles. I'm at least interested to watch it now


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Varakir said:


> That is actually a really good point and something i hadn't really considered.
> 
> The second trailer has made me more confident in the animation side, but also brought up a few more niggles. I'm at least interested to watch it now


I'll tell you something else, the sort of money that video game companies can afford to throw at intros and other PR thingys would probably make Martyn Pick sit down and cry.

This a very risky venture. Despite our very loud voices us 40k fans are relatively few in number. If this movie does well, there may be more to follow, on the other hand if it tanks...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally really like the trailer. True, if you compare it to a trailer for somthing like Star Wars old rebulic, its disappointing but, the fight scenes looked very impresive and fluid and watching it at normal resolution I didnt notice any of the synching issues. 

I havtn ordered a copy yet, but I wil be very shortly.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Phil73805 said:


> If this movie does well, there may be more to follow, on the other hand if it tanks...


Which is one big reason I made sure I bought it.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Something I read on the Empire site has made me wonder a bit, apparently each release is dependant on the one before. So, if the box set (£25.99! Ouch!) sells ok then they will make a standard edition available, if that sells ok it will go out to other retailers. 

If this is true, I could have got the wrong end of the stick, then surely they are shooting themselves in the foot. I won't be buying it, I just don't think it looks worth spending money on, but for those that do want to see it are they going to be stuck with forking out 26 quid for a little over an hour of DVD? 

Even if it does just end up in the bargain bin in Morrisons surely it would be better to make it available to as wide an audience as possible.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You pretty much just know that someone is going to torrent this movie and that 90% of the people who'll see it will watch it that way. I certainly don't think it'll be worth paying out for given what previews there have been so far.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I won't be buying it, I just don't think it looks worth spending money on, but for those that do want to see it are they going to be stuck with forking out 26 quid for a little over an hour of DVD?


I'm amazed that you've reached such a certain conclusion about a film you haven't seen. Furthermore, the film runs to 75 minutes which is 1 hour and 15 minutes. This is more than a little over an hour.

This is an independent movie without the massive budgets available to Hollywood and the video game industry. It seems that unless they produce an 'Avatar' money-fest right off the bat some people will insist on turning their noses up at it.

This is a rather short-sighted approach (primarily caused by noses in the air  ). If enough people take on the above attitude the movie will fail and be the last of its kind. I think that would be a terrible shame.

Don't kill it off before it has had a chance to live.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> You pretty much just know that someone is going to torrent this movie and that 90% of the people who'll see it will watch it that way. I certainly don't think it'll be worth paying out for given what previews there have been so far.


If you want to talk about shooting oneself in the foot, pirating an independent film is, in the lexicon of self-harm, pointing a bolter at ones balls and pulling the trigger.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> pointing a bolter at ones balls and pulling the trigger.


That hurts, you know that, right? 


In todays "Whats new today" post on the GW site they had an interview with Dan Abbnet (One of my several gods...) and he talks, surprise, surprise about the movie! 


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=13400002a


Sorry if it has already been pointed out, but I could just not be arsed to check... :don-t_mention:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Phil73805 said:


> If you want to talk about shooting oneself in the foot, pirating an independent film is, in the lexicon of self-harm, pointing a bolter at ones balls and pulling the trigger.


Never said I'd be pirating it, just saying that it'll end up getting pirated since its not gonna be worth buying.

and after todays blog...



> "...., we thought we'd focus on the most iconic Space Marine Chapter of them all - the Ultramarines."


I'd argue that other chapters are bigger icons... Blood Angels, Dark Angels Space Wolves...



> Captain Severus, a revered veteran warrior with a considerable reputation, has received an urgent request for assistance from the remote backwater planet Mithron. Mithron has only one site of strategic importance, a shrine defended for countless generations by a full company of Space Marines from the Imperial Fists Chapter. What dreadful fate could have overcome them that they ask for help?



Umm.. why? If the planets only got one site of importance, why waste an entire company on it.. and if its got an entire company, why would it need reinforcements?




> Severus sets off for Mithron with only a ten-man squad for support. Ultima Squad is a raw, untrained band of Battle-Brothers, all recently promoted from the ranks of Space Marine Scouts and thirsting for glory. Mithron will be their first taste of action as fully fledged Ultramarines. Severus, with his Sergeant Crastor and his apothecary Pythol, knows they'll need to keep a careful watch on the recruits.


An entire squad of raw recruits? That'll never happen... And untrained? They have to be scouts for many decades before getting promoted.. I'd not call that raw and untrained.



Soo yeah... even the plot of the movie is crap.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ill wait until ive watched it before I praise or criticize it, not gonna put it down or whine about it before its actually out and been given a chance.

Though ill definitely pre-order the collectors edition this week, its a good-looking boxset.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Phil73805 said:


> I'm amazed that you've reached such a certain conclusion about a film you haven't seen. Furthermore, the film runs to 75 minutes which is 1 hour and 15 minutes. This is more than a little over an hour.
> 
> This is an independent movie without the massive budgets available to Hollywood and the video game industry. It seems that unless they produce an 'Avatar' money-fest right off the bat some people will insist on turning their noses up at it.
> 
> ...


I reached the conclusion I did by watching a terrible teaser, one awful trailer and one trailer that made me want to puke with it's epic levels of fail. 
One hour fifteen is still crap for £26 (and still not much more than an hour in the grand scheme of things!), especially when it looks this bad. 

I would love for this to do well but it's not going to because it looks shit. 

The story might well be epic for all I know but I very much doubt it (just how much can you cram into 75 minutes?) 

If enough people stick their noses in the air maybe GW will take notice and leave the whole stupid idea of a film well alone rather than giving it to a bunch of total idiots who's greatest achievement to date is playing with lego. 

I flat refuse to pay money for this crap, if others choose to then fair enough, I honestly hope you enjoy the film. 
Next time GW might at least give the setting to someone with at least half a clue how to make a film, not someone who makes TV ads. 

Maybe if they had spent a little less on the cast and a new facial capture technology that clearly doesn't work they could have given the film a slightly better look. 

I was thrilled to find out that a film was going to be made but as always there was a niggling doubt that it would be the usual GW cock up, surprise surprise, it was!

In all honesty I don't even really care that it is about the Smurfs, it was always going to be, no one was really shocked when that news broke. What pisses me off is that for some strange reason I'm expected to like a shit movie because GW are involved, if they had done this to LOTR there would have been riots. A shit film is a shit film regardless of whether or not it stars Space Marines. 
I'll get behind GW and Codex on this the moment they make a film that the 40K mythology deserves not just something that was made on a tuesday afternoon and we should just be thankful for.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I'd argue that other chapters are bigger icons... Blood Angels, Dark Angels Space Wolves...


Because then any non-40k fans who see it will wonder, are all Space Marines feral animals, pale blood-drinkers or monastic and secretive. Ultramarines are the epitome of the Space Marine, no flaws both genetic and temperamental, no shameful pasts or disgraceful deeds and dedicated to the Codex Astartes. They aren't my favourites but they are the perfect Space Marines for a movie, perhaps if its successful then we'll see different chapters in the future but right now the Sons of Ultramar are the only real way to make a 40k movie for both die-hard fans and newcomers.



GrizBe said:


> Umm.. why? If the planets only got one site of importance, why waste an entire company on it.. and if its got an entire company, why would it need reinforcements?


Its a shrine to the Emperor, to leave it abandoned to the taint of Chaos is to spit on the Emperor's legacy. And perhaps the Fists have a reason for defending it beyond that, we don't know until we see it. And reinforcements?, Chaos Space Marines are attacking the planet.. they should send two or three companies to make sure that the Black Legion, it looks like, cannot gain a foothold on the planet.



GrizBe said:


> An entire squad of raw recruits? That'll never happen... And untrained? They have to be scouts for many decades before getting promoted.. I'd not call that raw and untrained.


Scouts are not Space Marines. Being able to skulk around in bushes, cities and hidden passageways and assassinate enemies with knives and sniper-bolters becomes impossible for a true Space Marine. Therefore they must be retrained as Astartes to learn their new role.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I reached the conclusion I did by watching a terrible teaser, one awful trailer and one trailer that made me want to puke with it's epic levels of fail.
> One hour fifteen is still crap for £26 (and still not much more than an hour in the grand scheme of things!), especially when it looks this bad.


Pretty much my conclusion too after seeing all teh trailers and reading what info i could find on it... its gonna suck.

That and considering I could go out and buy Avatar on blue ray for £20... on release day.... Or pretty much any Pixar movie for £10 on DVD on release day.... £26 is a rip for something of such poor quality.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I was very disapointed with the general CGI in the trailer its considerably worse than DoW2. 

Plus the trailer makes no sense, they are told they are about to go into battle as ultramarines, surely they have done that for half a century already under telions tutorlige? They act like total noobs.

The BL armour also seems to be made out of paper. (how original) Lets compare the 2 most dull space marine groups 

Also if a whole battle company failed why would you send 1 squad??????

Final moan, why release it only through 1 site? and why release it as a special edition and not a general edition? Finally who thought about the pricing stratagy? Surely they could have released a limited number through GW stores, even if they won't release it via stores like HMV

Maybe I'm judging this early but I'm not getting a buzz from this and I really wanted to, It just looks bad, and isn't going to help GW attract new business, it may have cost more to make it look good but the longer term benifits would have been far deeper

Mashups on youtube using recycled Dow clips look better quality


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Because then any non-40k fans who see it will wonder, are all Space Marines feral animals, pale blood-drinkers or monastic and secretive. Ultramarines are the epitome of the Space Marine, no flaws both genetic and temperamental, no shameful pasts or disgraceful deeds and dedicated to the Codex Astartes. They aren't my favourites but they are the perfect Space Marines for a movie, perhaps if its successful then we'll see different chapters in the future but right now the Sons of Ultramar are the only real way to make a 40k movie for both die-hard fans and newcomers.


Imperial Fists then? why make them little more then a footnote. Instead we have all the newcommers wondering why Space Marines are such a bunch of noobish idiots painted as poster boys. And the Ultrasmurfs failed miserably against the Tyranids, didn't turn up to teh Horus Heresy, and then opened fire on fellow marines to force them to conform.. yup, not shameful.



> Its a shrine to the Emperor, to leave it abandoned to the taint of Chaos is to spit on the Emperor's legacy. And perhaps the Fists have a reason for defending it beyond that, we don't know until we see it. And reinforcements?, Chaos Space Marines are attacking the planet.. they should send two or three companies to make sure that the Black Legion, it looks like, cannot gain a foothold on the planet.


So they send a single squad to reinforce it? If it was so important they'd send more, but hey're not.. so hence again, why waste an entire company? 



> Scouts are not Space Marines. Being able to skulk around in bushes, cities and hidden passageways and assassinate enemies with knives and sniper-bolters becomes impossible for a true Space Marine. Therefore they must be retrained as Astartes to learn their new role.


The point is they're still highly train, and since its the ultra-smurfs, by one of the supoissidly most widely respected marines in the 40k universe, who could have easily been a terminator captain with all his honours, but prefered to remain a scout... Yup, completely untrained in battle my arse.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

From: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=13400002a by Dan:

"I saw the looks on the faces of the people who saw the new trailer at Games Day.

I know for a fact I had the same look on my face."

:laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> That and considering I could go out and buy Avatar on blue ray for £20... on release day.... Or pretty much any Pixar movie for £10 on DVD on release day.... £26 is a rip for something of such poor quality.


£20 for Avatar?!, that movie is god-awful.



GrizBe said:


> Imperial Fists then? why make them little more then a footnote. Instead we have all the newcommers wondering why Space Marines are such a bunch of noobish idiots painted as poster boys. And the Ultrasmurfs failed miserably against the Tyranids, didn't turn up to teh Horus Heresy, and then opened fire on fellow marines to force them to conform.. yup, not shameful.


Because as I said the Ultramarines are the epitome of Space Marines, what by all rights all Space Marines should strive to be, at least by Imperial standards.

The Tyranids were a threat that could not have been predicted in anyway, Behemoth was the biggest of all the Hive Fleets and took the Imperium by surprise. Considering that the Ultramarines are not all dead, and their worlds are not barren and lifeless and they decimated a Hive Fleet that eclipses all others seen in the current time period.. they did quite well.

And they were in the Heresy, they fought off a massive Word Bearers invasion at Calth, which they again proved their skill by banding isolated forces together and counter-attacking against the numerically superior Traitor Marines, their cultist and daemonic allies.



GrizBe said:


> So they send a single squad to reinforce it? If it was so important they'd send more, but hey're not.. so hence again, why waste an entire company?


Likely this squad have been sent as an advance party, to assess the situation and see what is required. Sending the entire company down in Thunderhawks before the threat is even known, or the reason for the distress call is foolish and a waste of resources.



GrizBe said:


> The point is they're still highly train, and since its the ultra-smurfs, by one of the supoissidly most widely respected marines in the 40k universe, who could have easily been a terminator captain with all his honours, but prefered to remain a scout... Yup, completely untrained in battle my arse.


And training is nothing compared to real experience, these Space Marines must be re-trained in the heat of battle to fully assimilate into their new roles, with new equipment, combat doctrines and enemies they must retrain themselves against the enemy, and training against wooden props and animals in Ultramar doesn't cut it.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The movie looks alright to me. I'm looking forward to it. I pre-ordered the collectors edition today as well. Hopefully it will be a success so Codex Pictures can make more films in the future, possibly with other races being the main focus (or maybe even films based in Fantasy).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Never said I'd be pirating it, just saying that it'll end up getting pirated since its not gonna be worth buying.
> 
> You sure that you wont?
> 
> ...


I have spoken... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Official synopsis from GW.



Ultramarines said:


> Captain Severus, a revered veteran warrior with a considerable reputation, has received an urgent request for assistance from the remote backwater planet Mithron. Mithron has only one site of strategic importance, a shrine defended for countless generations by a full company of Space Marines from the Imperial Fists Chapter. What dreadful fate could have overcome them that they ask for help?
> 
> Leaving the bulk of his company on Algol to prosecute the war against the nightmarish Tyranids, Severus sets off for Mithron with only a ten-man squad for support. Ultima Squad is a raw, untrained band of Battle-Brothers, all recently promoted from the ranks of Space Marine Scouts and thirsting for glory. Mithron will be their first taste of action as fully fledged Ultramarines. Severus, with his Sergeant Crastor and his apothecary Pythol, knows they'll need to keep a careful watch on the recruits.
> 
> ...


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

£26 for a collectors edition, bargain? 

I think so.

I'll reserve judgment on the film until i've seen it, but the actual collectors edition set looks polished and what you'd expect.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Everyone bitching about this movie also probably bitches about having sex as well. Me, I take what I can get and enjoy it to the fullest. As such I tend to get a lot more out of things and more often.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darktide said:


> Me, I take what I can get and enjoy it to the fullest. As such I tend to get a lot more out of things and more often.


Good policy, I do much the same.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

darktide said:


> Everyone bitching about this movie also probably bitches about having sex as well. Me, I take what I can get and enjoy it to the fullest. As such I tend to get a lot more out of things and more often.


Not a bad policy, if thats your thing.
I'd rather go for quality over quantity every time though.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Normtheunsavoury and GrizBe, first off, I applaud your powers of prophesy. From a couple of short trailers and a short story synopsis you appear to have cut to the very heart of the lie that is Ultramarines the Movie.

The more of your post I read the more I come to the conclusion that if the film had been made with a multi-billion dollar budget, written by Dan Abnett (sorry but he's the awesomest) and directed by a clone made from the mixed DNA of all the greatest directors in history, you guys would still be bitching about the film.

It isn't even that I don't resonate with some of your gripes, it's that you seem to hang on to them as if they're holy writ. As if there's no chance that it might be, despite its imperfections, a good story, a good film. I've no time for that kind of attitude.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> Normtheunsavoury and GrizBe, first off, I applaud your powers of prophesy. From a couple of short trailers and a short story synopsis you appear to have cut to the very heart of the lie that is Ultramarines the Movie.
> 
> The more of your post I read the more I come to the conclusion that if the film had been made with a multi-billion dollar budget, written by Dan Abnett (sorry but he's the awesomest) and directed by a clone made from the mixed DNA of all the greatest directors in history, you guys would still be bitching about the film.
> 
> It isn't even that I don't resonate with some of your gripes, it's that you seem to hang on to them as if they're holy writ. As if there's no chance that it might be, despite its imperfections, a good story, a good film. I've no time for that kind of attitude. With that kind of way you're definitely part of the problem, not the solution.



:goodpost: Have some rep!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

May I point out that trailers and sneak previews are meant to show off the best of the movie to make you want to go and see it all the more.

So far we've been shown poor CGI, bad voice acting, and a story that pretty much ammounts to 'We're Ultramarines, even our noobs are awesome'.... if thats the best this movie has to offer, I stand by my origional analyse.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Phil73805 said:


> Normtheunsavoury and GrizBe, first off, I applaud your powers of prophesy. From a couple of short trailers and a short story synopsis you appear to have cut to the very heart of the lie that is Ultramarines the Movie.
> 
> The more of your post I read the more I come to the conclusion that if the film had been made with a multi-billion dollar budget, written by Dan Abnett (sorry but he's the awesomest) and directed by a clone made from the mixed DNA of all the greatest directors in history, you guys would still be bitching about the film.
> 
> It isn't even that I don't resonate with some of your gripes, it's that you seem to hang on to them as if they're holy writ. As if there's no chance that it might be, despite its imperfections, a good story, a good film. I've no time for that kind of attitude.


Sorry, wrong!
If they had given this film something closer to a budget than pocket money.
If they had made it look even slightly better than something a student could do in their lunchbreak.
If they had got in a script writer instead of a quite frankly mediocre Sci Fi author (I love Abnett's books but he's not exactly ground breaking is he!)
If they had used mo cap that actually worked.
If they had made it longer (thereby giving themselves enough time for a reasonable story)
If they had got themselves a director with slightly more experience than TV ads
If they had made a good film and shown me a trailer of said film that didn't make me want to punch the director in the face.

IF they had done those things, and none of them are that outlandish, then I would be giving this film my full and unreserved support. 
As for clinging to a few scraps to make my point, any chance you could give us a little more than "The story _might_ be good." in it's defence?

This film WILL suck arse on a monumental scale, nothing, not even Dan Abnett can help that.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Sorry, wrong!
> 
> 
> This film WILL suck arse on a monumental scale, nothing, not even Dan Abnett can help that.


ha ha lol, i am disappointed to say that i agree, but one small step for Dan, one giant leap for 40k. its a 40k movie, it could pave the way to something better, like a cinema quality movie.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I rest my case.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> I rest my case.


What?










haha i have 10 characters


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'll point out that Relic made its DoW2 cgi cutscenes on a fraction of the budget that 'codex' have and DoW2 cutscenes are awesome... If a games company can make something that pisses all over something a properly scripted movie company can do... why the heck hasn't Codex done better?

If its look even half as good as DoW2, then I might be supportive... but what we've seen is like looking at something 10 years out of date now... The story could be good for all I know, but poor cgi and bad voice acting is the best they can offer for a preview thats meant to make us say 'OMG, I MUST SEE THIS NAOW!!'... I rest my case that its going to suck.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> What?
> 
> haha i have 10 characters


Sorry, that was addressed to Unsavourydude and GrizBe.

I said that no matter what they've made up their minds and therefore discussion with them is pointless. They proved my point by coming back and repeating the same moans.

By the by Unsavourydude, I think the story premise is really good. You however, seem determined to see it as shit no matter what. That's classic internet opinion, aka completely ignorable.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Phil73805 said:


> I rest my case.


Really?
You rest your case, or you can't think of any other redeeming features for this drivel other than the story (all 75 mins) that may or may not be any good?

I'm sorry but a good story does not make for a good film, you could give Taxi Driver to the local am dram society down the road, give them a car and a hundred quid, what do you think they would give you back?
One of the most critically acclaimed films of all time or a pile of poorly acted poorly realised crap?
You could give give LOTR to the local special school and a big bag of play doh, do you think it would win any Oscars, Hmmmm?
Or you could give 40K to a bunch of twats who made some terrible films about lego and expect a polished turd.

Edit- Norm, Normtheunsavoury, Norm the unsavoury or unsavoury but where did you get the dude bit from?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think people are missing something about the whole film budget thing.

GW may have thought that although there appears to be a great deal of support for a Space Marine film, blowing £50 million on what is really a film designed to promote their products may not be the wisest of business moves.

You cant compare the 2 1/2 minute Dow II trailer to a 75 minute motion picture, Im sure the time scales wouldnt allow it. Bearing in mind how long a game takes to develop its easy to assume that the trailer took 6 months or so to create. Codex pictures have obviously not had so much time, minute for minute to create such a finely rendered CGI movie. It is a shame and I wish it did look as good as this. Maybe they should have spent more but I would rather get the film we are getting and GW still be trading ,than they make some supper fantastic CGI epic that ultimatly causes the company to go bankrupt.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I'll wait until the movie is out and watch it to give a more educated oppinion. What we have seen so far is a trailer and that isn't the movie. Al I can say though is I like the trailer.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

It's Games Workshop. They'll never produce something that's unambiguously worth the money, and that'll be liked by the majority of the fanbase.


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> ha ha lol, i am disappointed to say that i agree, but one small step for Dan, one giant leap for 40k. its a 40k movie, it could pave the way to something better, like a cinema quality movie.


As much as ive been waiting for this movie, i feel i will wait alittle longer. ill just read my books again.

Now what i would like to see is doing the Horus Heresy Series (Dan A, you are the friggin man!) then take that script and give it to the team that did Avatar and do it like how they did that movie. now THAT would be the stuff made of legends!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Blood_Knight said:


> As much as ive been waiting for this movie, i feel i will wait alittle longer. ill just read my books again.
> 
> Now what i would like to see is doing the Horus Heresy Series (Dan A, you are the friggin man!) then take that script and give it to the team that did Avatar and do it like how they did that movie. now THAT would be the stuff made of legends!


It would also completely bankrupt Games Workshop, but hey as long as they make 1 cool film...:wacko:


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> It would also completely bankrupt Games Workshop, but hey as long as they make 1 cool film...:wacko:


Not necessarily, if its of that quality, they would make their money back. i know GW has made enough from me alone to make atleast 1 minute of the film, lol, im sure they could swing it especially since i could make a list of about 50 more off the top of my head who are as bad if not worse then me.

what would make them go bankrupt is the current movie. honestly, limited release, from 1 site, and of that quality? who are they kidding? of course this is the same company who decided to redo half the codex line instead of updating a seriously old codex (Dark Eldar) until now...

Ultimately though, i guess i cant say much about my crack dealers, they keep me supplied with plenty of fresh blisters to pop open each week just for the sake of opening them though. Ahwell, one pebbles not going to stop the tsunami that is this movie. so let it come, atleast ive got good ol' abnetts work on my night stand, thats good enough for me.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No Avatar did well becuase it had some big names behind it (especially James Cameron) and a lot of funding from a big, experienced studio that could afford to take a risk, minimal as it was.

Anything GW based has such a relatively tiny fan base that if GW pumped that much money into funding a film it would have to be a box office success for them to even remain solvent as a company...and it wouldn't be a huge success because again there isn't the fan base to justify banging down 9 figures on a film.


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Fair enough. i dunno, am i just putting too much faith in the marketing ability to be able to sell this amazing story? I just think with proper marketing, and a quality film with Dan Abnetts blessing it could sell really well. Even to those that dont know about 40k would want to see it. Its a rich, colourful universe in itself and easily capable of captivating a new audience. not to mention its a good way to breath new life with potential players into the game.

Odds are, something like that will never happen, im very well aware of that. :suicide:

im just saying that with the heresy storyline and those graphics, that could be one bad arse film.

And just a additional side note, i know this is a english origined game, but i'd have to vote Agent Smith as the voice for Horus. but thats just me. :good:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Blood_Knight said:


> And just a additional side note, i know this is a english origined game, but i'd have to vote Agent Smith as the voice for Horus. but thats just me. :good:


You mean Hugo Weaving? He's Australian and I think the more accents the better considering the diversity of the Imperium.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Blood_Knight said:


> And just a additional side note, i know this is a english origined game, but i'd have to vote Agent Smith as the voice for Horus. but thats just me. :good:


nah, has to be bobcat goldthwait


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Anything GW based has such a relatively tiny fan base that if GW pumped that much money into funding a film it would have to be a box office success for them to even remain solvent as a company...and it wouldn't be a huge success because again there isn't the fan base to justify banging down 9 figures on a film.


I believe that the GW has a higher fans base than your willing to admit. Think of those several pages in the back of White Dwarf listing all the world wide stores. Also how many young people do you know who hasn't at least heard of it. Thanks to computer games such as DOW 1 & 2 there's not a single Video game store in the UK is without one of its products, the games also ship world wide. Even people who don't model and paint still love to blow up orks on the xbox.

I think this film may do more harm than good because if it is bought by the xbox generation thinking its going to be an hour and a bit of DOW cutsences they are going to be disappointed. Maybe a more respectful budget would bring it completely as a medium


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

the film will act as a stepping stone for starters, if nothing else. Noone should expect perfection on this kind of venture in the 1st attempt, even though many of you would reply to this by saying there are many experts that could have been employed to make that happen. Think about the motives behind this movie, maybe GW dont want to go all out on the first hit, its not about taking the whole world by storm, at the moment. 
As a trailer, and because everyone was excited, i can understand the disheartened when they see (admittedly) poor CGI and voices, people were always going to pick the story apart, but that happens in 90% of films anyway. All the haters will buy/watch the film despite swearing they are repulsed by it. The 'avatar' comparison isnt fair in this case, from both sides of the argument, because it rips everything way out of proportion. 

This is unfarmiliar territory and there will be teething problems, no doubt. We just take it for what it is, and dont spend 10 pages of these threads arguing about nationalities and brain capacity.


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

No no, don't get me wrong, im not comparing it to the avatar movie in anyway. thats apples and oranges. Im mearly saying i would live to see a 40k movie done in that fashion.



> You mean Hugo Weaving? He's Australian and I think the more accents the better considering the diversity of the Imperium.


absolutely, i just think he could pull it off better than most



> nah, has to be bobcat goldthwait


Really? you want Zed to voice someone like Capt Severus? as amusing as the thought is, i dunno if i would like to see that, msybe as a ork. that would throw EVERYONE off, lol.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> I believe that the GW has a higher fans base than your willing to admit. Think of those several pages in the back of White Dwarf listing all the world wide stores. Also how many young people do you know who hasn't at least heard of it.


I don't think he has underestimated that much. Sci-fi films are a very hard sell to movie studios unless it's Star wars or Star Trek, because unless you do something spectacular, it's not going to make money.

Joss Whedon had to really fight to get Serenity made, despite having a considerable fanbase and having already shown the strength of the product in Firefly. Even with all this going for him, the film still failed to make back it's 39m budget at the box office.

I personally agree that a 40k film with enough money pumped in could be awesome, but to really get the fluff across they would need a multi-film deal, and that's not going to happen for a sci-fi film unless you have a fanbase akin to Harry potter or LOTR. Think about your family, friends, people you work with....how many can give a brief overview of harry potter compared to the horus heresy?

Is it really going to be just out on special edition? I'm willing to give this a go but i'm not spending £26 on a film i haven't seen. I usually stick to buying DVD's for films i really like, and special editions for films I adore.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Just paid for my copy WTF.. I like the whole idea. A bit costly but.. well, who cares! Maybe, if GW get enough money from this, they will produce another (even better) one. :good:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Brother Emund said:


> Just paid for my copy WTF.. I like the whole idea. A bit costly but.. well, who cares! Maybe, if GW get enough money from this, they will produce another (even better) one. :good:


And thats the catch 22, if you don't buy it there won't be any more and if you do buy it Codex and GW feel that putting out a sub standard film is ok because the fans will buy it anyway. 
I would have given watching it a go but I'm not paying £26 on something that probably won't be up to scratch. 
I'd much rather pick up a cheap version first, give it a watch then spank the cash if it turns out to be ok. 
The box set sales are there becasue they know the film sucks and they need to recoup their losses.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah its a 40k movie so I'm excited. Even its bad I'll still be entertained just watching these guys move on their own for once instead of sitting in the same pose on my desk forever.

It will be interesting to see how GW view their own fiction compared to the majority of fans.

I dont really like how it looks like they are standing in an open desert and for some reason chaos marines are running blindly at them, i dunno, i guess thats what you'd do if you were crazy, possessed and or full of rage...but ti doesn come off at not trying hard.

but yeah, its the first, and if its successful (as in we support it) then we are more likely to get more movies in the future, and better quality one would hope. I dont blame them for not dumping every cent they have into this movie if they arent certain it will be a huge hit.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just hope that the GW will have the sense to stock the normal edition in stores at a reasonable price. Like people have said I don't want any DVD for £26 even Avatar special edition was cheaper than that just and I still didn't buy it because that's extortion.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> ¨I dont really like how it looks like they are standing in an open desert and for some reason chaos marines are running blindly at them, i dunno, i guess thats what you'd do if you were crazy, possessed and or full of rage...but ti doesn come off at not trying hard.


Thats what you do when you are a foolish heretic! The Chaos Space marines have always been mad fools, that just charge right up the middle into the muzzle of the closest bolter... :grin:


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay i really dont like this movie

for one we all no that the Ultrasmurfs arnt the best

its so the Black Templars so badass's 

but they have poor cgi i mean look at the intro for DOW the first on that was good and Dow 2 their both expetional graphics why couldn't they do this 

and then i think the thunderhawk is wrong form everything i read and then the freakin black legion pah they the fools

ps does that help you grammer nazis decide


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

wow... after watching all the trailers over again... this movie better not suck as much as the trailers do... It looks like those animations you see on the bowling alley screens... pure shit.

CP


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> Okay i really dont like this movie for one we all no that the Ultrasmurfs arnt the best its so the Black Templars so badass's but they have poor cgi i mean look at the intro for DOW the first on that was good and Dow 2 their both expetional graphics why couldn't they do this and then i think the thunderhawk is wrong form everything i read and then the freakin black legion pah they the fools


What the hell man?!?! Do you have tourettes syndrome or dyslexia? Or are you just illiterate? More than likely you are just lazy.
_______________________________________________________________



The trailers really disappoint. I mean, here I was nursing a semi when I learned that a 40k movie was in the works. I then got a bit firm when John Hurt was announced as a voice actor for the film. 
Then I saw the trailers... and went totally flaccid. Not even those little blue pills are going to do me any good for this one.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> What the hell man?!?! Do you have tourettes syndrome or dyslexia? Or are you just illiterate? More than likely you are just lazy.


Ha! Ha! *Unforgiven302* You got in there before me k: I had to read it several times before it made any sense.... total destruction of the English Language!!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> What the hell man?!?! Do you have tourettes syndrome or dyslexia? Or are you just illiterate? More than likely you are just lazy.
> 
> I then got a bit firm when John Hurt was announced as a voice actor for the film. Then I saw the trailers... and went totally flaccid.


You have to admit, he's right about the DOW graphics. They are expetionally expetional.


The voice acting is the thing that worries me the most after watching the trailer through a few times, especially considering who's involved. I still remember the trailer for LOTR, and Christopher Lee's "there will be no dawn, for men" line still makes my hair stand on end. Some of the lines in the second trailer seem very awkward.


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

oh no no no no! 
jesus fucking christ why?
Who in GW has signed off on this piece of underdeveloped shit? There was so much potential with Dan Abnett on board and they squandered it!! Can you imagine the board meeting at GW? "...so...when will it be finished?"
Dont tell me "i haven't seen it yet.." just look at the animation it looks like that rubbish abandoned spacemarine game from a couple of years ago. The DW2 trailer was awesome, so how can they fuck this up? Thing is, GW know that people will buy it whether it is wank or not. I feel ripped off and i haven't even bought it yet (no-doubt i will) Its the same as the HH books, I buy them with the expectation of being let down. 1 in 8 is brilliant (stand up Dan Abnett) the rest are landfill. I'm going to my GP in the morning because i keep re-reading "Battle for the Abyss" thinking that i'll find something awesome it, but I never do. I am self-harming through the medium of 40k.
#sobs#


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

radicallight said:


> oh no no no no!
> jesus fucking christ why?
> Who in GW has signed off on this piece of underdeveloped shit? There was so much potential with Dan Abnett on board and they squandered it!! Can you imagine the board meeting at GW? "...so...when will it be finished?"
> Dont tell me "i haven't seen it yet.." just look at the animation it looks like that rubbish abandoned spacemarine game from a couple of years ago. The DW2 trailer was awesome, so how can they fuck this up? Thing is, GW know that people will buy it whether it is wank or not. I feel ripped off and i haven't even bought it yet (no-doubt i will) Its the same as the HH books, I buy them with the expectation of being let down. 1 in 8 is brilliant (stand up Dan Abnett) the rest are landfill. I'm going to my GP in the morning because i keep re-reading "Battle for the Abyss" thinking that i'll find something awesome it, but I never do. I am self-harming through the medium of 40k.
> #sobs#


i have to agree with you. Both about the film and the HH books. Although i think you're stuck in a stretch there where nothing gets better in the HH Books. They vastly improve in about the last two books. Thousand Sons, and The First Heretic. also, Prospero Burns (Abnett) is really good so far, i got an early copy.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Some of the lines in the second trailer seem very awkward.


The only reason I have not showed it to everyone of my friends and my family is the line "_*And we shall know no fear!"*_ where every member of Ultima Squad says it at the same time... Otherwise perfect and I am looking forward to it!


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i have to agree with you. Both about the film and the HH books. Although i think you're stuck in a stretch there where nothing gets better in the HH Books. They vastly improve in about the last two books. Thousand Sons, and The First Heretic. also, Prospero Burns (Abnett) is really good so far, i got an early copy.
> 
> CP


Fair play. I have read all of the books numerous times. 1k sons was awesome, as were legion and fulgrim (the opening trilogy set the bar pretty high) and ill be reading 1st heretic and prospero burns as soon as they are released. But is it too much to expect a bit of quality control? the film appears to have been hashed together under an unrealistic deadline and rushed out with the intention of fleecing the fans (ive been into 40k since the 1st edition) who will buy it regardless.


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

radicallight said:


> I'm going to my GP in the morning because i keep re-reading "Battle for the Abyss" thinking that i'll find something awesome it, but I never do. I am self-harming through the medium of 40k.
> #sobs#


I always get the impression that when "Battle of the Abyss" was made, something like this occurred:
" We have done it, this is the pinnacle of writing for GW, and indeed the world"
*Cue blackout day before publishing*
"Damn, did anyone save a copy? *Voice in bckground* " I got the first draft"
"Good enough, I dont think there were any major changes, to the publishers quick!".

The more I read the likes of 1K sons and Fulgrim,and then compare foward to the Abyss, the more this seems to make sense to me. 
I refuse to watch the trailers for the Ultramarines movie. Judging by the reactions, I want to keep my level of excitement up till I see, then i can have the soul crushing sensation that followed Abyss.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> The trailers really disappoint. I mean, here I was nursing a semi when I learned that a 40k movie was in the works. I then got a bit firm when John Hurt was announced as a voice actor for the film.
> Then I saw the trailers... and went totally flaccid. Not even those little blue pills are going to do me any good for this one.


Your response and others like it are why the whole thing is only getting a limited release, I don't believe for a second that was the original plan. 
As soon as the backlash started Codex and GW had to think up a way of selling this tripe to the public. The only way they're going to shift any is a limited release with a a special edition. People will buy it, not because it's good but because it's got 40K stamped on the tin.
I would bet money that the original plan was to have this in stores up and down the country but when GW saw it they realised just how bad the film was and really don't want people outside of the hobby seeing it. Think of the damage this crap will do the hobby's reputation. 
A game that is already seen as geeky and a bit sad gets a film this bad, people would laugh their arses off. All the hard work that goes into pulling new people into the hobby gets blown out of the water by 70 minutes of catastrophic animation, voice acting and script. 
The limited release is damage limitation, nothing more.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I asked my local store manager today what he thought about the movie... you could tell pretty much by his body language it was a 'I have to say nice things about it as i'm meant to be promoting it, but really I think its shit' situation.

When even the staff are gritting their teeth to say nice things about it, you've gotta wonder....


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> A game that is already seen as geeky and a bit sad gets a film this bad, people would laugh their arses off. All the hard work that goes into pulling new people into the hobby gets blown out of the water by 70 minutes of catastrophic animation, voice acting and script.


Sounds like the D&D movie... although they didn't even have the excuse of CGI actors (although the CGI monsters were pretty rotten...)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Depends which D&D movie you mean, the actual D&D the movie was terrible but even worse than that was the Dragon Lance film, I wanted to carve my own eyes out after about twenty seconds!


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Well TBH I was quite excited about the movie comnig out, even though it has Ultrasmurfs in it. The Imperial Fists will hopefully make enough of an appearance to break up the 'I'm wearing blue and must be awesome' personality GW gives th Ultrasmurfs.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pre-ordered myself a collectors edition of Ultramarines, looking forward to it, especially Chaplain Carnak, Space Marines just aren't the same without the grim-faced Chaplains.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

For everyone comparing it to DOW, pull your heads out of your asses! They had a very long time to make a very short movie. Anyone can do something well for a few minutes with big budget and even bigger, more experienced staff. This is a full length movie with a shorter time frame to make and smaller, newer company.

I am NOT saying I'm jumping up and down happy about what we are being given, however, I am not going to sit in here and bitch like a bunch of whiny little teen girls when they didn't exactly what they think they should have. I AM going to bitch about all your whining because you all keep saying the same damn shit over and over and over. 

For the Greater Good quit your damn whining!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

darktide said:


> For everyone comparing it to DOW, pull your heads out of your asses! They had a very long time to make a very short movie. Anyone can do something well for a few minutes with big budget and even bigger, more experienced staff. This is a full length movie with a shorter time frame to make and smaller, newer company.
> 
> I am NOT saying I'm jumping up and down happy about what we are being given, however, I am not going to sit in here and bitch like a bunch of whiny little teen girls when they didn't exactly what they think they should have. I AM going to bitch about all your whining because you all keep saying the same damn shit over and over and over.
> 
> For the Greater Good quit your damn whining!


In a word, NO!
Your argument is flawed, I should be happy that they made a film even though it's crap? 
No, if they didn't have the time, money or skills to make a decent film then don't make a bloody film!


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> In a word, NO!
> Your argument is flawed, I should be happy that they made a film even though it's crap?
> No, if they didn't have the time, money or skills to make a decent film then don't make a bloody film!


Or...Norm...you could go and spend you time on whineseer instead.:victory: 

The film doesn't look great effects wise but most of the other boxes are ticked, pirate it if you must but don't criticise a film you haven't seen. That's all I'm gonna contribute to this whine fest.


----------



## CaliBeR (Aug 30, 2010)

Guys.
James Cameron sucks.

Okay now that's out the way, even though that discussion was a while back...
Lets just hope they try again. Though many of you are under the impression they won't if this flops, let me give you all a little reminder of something you may not know, or may have forgotten...

GW's first (well not really first but.. first since games have really taken off, 3D and such) foray into the world of interactive media with Firewarrior was a fantastic...

Failure.

The game sucked, everyone knew it, it was completely bland, made on a ridiculously undercut budget as it was more an experiment than anything else. Look at where we are now. We've had - and I'm certain I'll miss some here - Dawn of War, several expansions in Winter Assault, Dark Crusade and Soulstorm. Then Dawn of War 2, and that "Space Marine" thing.. not to mention the little things between. Oh and by the way, go watch the trailer for Space Marine - well worth it.

You guys can all bitch and moan about it's bad it's good, may as well get it why should I get it if it's bad, blah blah blah.
I think you're all missing the point. Whether this movie is a complete failure, whether its terrible or excellent... at least we're seeing that GW are at least mildly interested in pursuing the idea. I'm sure I can't be the only one who read books as a young teen (now I'm an old teen) and thought, "My GOD this would be epic to watch".

Most of your arguments are flawed, but of course this is the internet, so that's hardly relevant.
My biggest issues are comparisons between;
A) DoW trailers and this.
B) Avatar and this.
C) LoTR and this.

A) A few minutes of CGI is NOTHING compared to a feature length film. To be honest, knowing it was a low budget film, I was massively impressed at the way the final product seems to look. It's a little stiff, and a little... odd in places. But, really... it's nowhere near as bad as it could be in terms of pure visuals. You can only do so much with technology on a budget.

B) Avatar was bad. Looked good though, so from the point of view of "if they'd made it look like that" yeh ok. One issue with that.. They spent an absolutely stupid amount on that, how the royal hell do you expect GW to get their hands on that kind of money?

C) Seriously, not again. This is just like C. They spent huge amounts of time and effort on LoTR, building every little thing. Huge amounts of money, they KNEW they couldn't go wrong from an investment standpoint. Don't be stupid.


In any case, work out for yourselves if you're willing to spend a fairly large amount on something that looks fairly shakey. I'm sure it will have some good points. Personally, I'm curious - if nothing else.
Keep in mind we may be in a situation where if this is a financial flop, we may not see another attempt for a few decades.
You're not a bloody genius if you've worked that out. It's knowledge to us all (or should be) that the future of GW motion pictures probably depends quite a lot on this experiment. This doesn't mean though, that you should buy it just because of this - nor does it mean you shouldn't. Such things aren't binary. Work out for yourself if you have the disposable income and the disposition, and work out whats worth your money in your own mind. Everyones getting up in each others.. business about this point. Some people clearly want to impress us with their staunch resilience and integrity (though they end up sounding like hygeine products) saying they won't buy it purely on the basis it's not worth their money in comparison to other (and notably always Triple A (LOL)) movie titles. I have to say I have more empathy for the people who are of the view "why not its GW and its a movie, and if it goes well they'll probably make us something better" than the argument of "no it can't compare to lotr and taxi driver so its not worth my time" - Though I'll even leave avatar off that list so you still have a viable argument (seriously avatar sucks people). Work out for yourselves if you are going to reward GW for making an effort, or refuse to help them because its not up to your expectations. I'm just saying remember to decide if seeing another attempt depends on how much money they make is enough to influence your decision.

You might have to read that last sentence a few times, even I did.
Anyway guys, stop hacking at your own legs. You're here because you're obviously fans of Warhammer to some extent. Even if this movie is a horrid pile of garbage, you can at least be glad it's probably not the last, and definitely won't be a definitive answer to: What would a 40k movie look like?
I think if you're either defending this to the hills or attacking it insatiably.. you've probably got a few things wrong. I mean, let's be honest. It's probably going to suck compared to a _lot_. Saying "but its a small scale independant movie with a low budget!" doesn't give you an excuse, really. If you love movies you'll know what can come of that. Have to say I laughed when someone likened this experience to Taxi Driver. How many Martin Scorsese's are you likely to meet?
The biggest thing about working on a budget is knowing and working within your limitations. Anyone seen Phone Booth? Pretty good movie. Takes place on one street. Unfortunately when you have to do everything in CGI you can't take those kinds of shortcuts in your narrative. It's expensive.
And though it will probably suck, it will have good points. You guys even whinge about them choosing Ultramarines. Come on fanboys, calm down and be realistic, of course it'd be them. They are the quintesential Space Marine - Especially to the outsider.
But stop hacking at it for these kinds of points, you're rather beating a dead horse. There was no way it was going to be much good, don't be silly.


I'm a HUGE fan of the Hitman video game series.. If you saw what they did to my beloved 47 in the movie... even _with_ a budget..
What I'm saying is, it could be worse. A lot worse.

Poor 47, I still cry myself to sleep some nights.


/argument


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Blahblahblah, buy it anyway.

I just want bolters to sound right. Fire warrior did well with its bolters.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well yes the film doesen't look like the opening of DOW2 but i think the story is going to more than make up for the picture. So i give Ultramarines the Movie :so_happy::so_happy::drinks:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

i'm surprised it came out as good as it did. hopefully the story will carry the film because the trailer was a little stiff at points and odd in others but its animation not actors so i can get passed it. i'll buy it when it comes out in Nov. i don't need the special edition crap that goes into these things.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

CaliBeR said:


> /argument


Thanks for telling us why we aren't allowed to discuss the film :wink:



> Some people clearly want to impress us with their staunch resilience and integrity (though they end up sounding like hygeine products) saying they won't buy it purely on the basis it's not worth their money in comparison to other (and notably always Triple A (LOL)) movie titles


I wasn't trying to impress anyone, i thought this was a fairly sensible point. I'm much more likely to spend £30 on a film i've seen and will definitely watch again, as well as having a genuine interest in the extras, than a film i haven't seen, with a trailer that doesn't appeal to me.




> i'll buy it when it comes out in Nov


It is definitely getting a normal release then?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> i'm surprised it came out as good as it did. hopefully the story will carry the film because the trailer was a little stiff at points and odd in others but its animation not actors so i can get passed it. i'll buy it when it comes out in Nov. i don't need the special edition crap that goes into these things.


As far as buying it in November goes, it's the special edition £26 jobby or nothing.
From what I've read there isn't going to be any other release.


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

CaliBer. are you working for the GW marketing department? 
Supporting 40k is akin to supporting some shit 2nd division football team who get drubbed every week. You just come to except that the manager/ coach are going to make shit decisions and something you care about (moderately) is going to look like a joke... again. Maybe they won't make another one after this. Maybe its best that they don't. 
Perhaps one day there will be a young filmmaker, raised on 40k who will have the motivation and the clout to make the film we all want to see (as a pointer the first half hour should be an adaptation of "the last church" imo) I mean seriously, ive seen better fan films, made for no budget, than this steaming coiled up turd


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> As far as buying it in November goes, it's the special edition £26 jobby or nothing.
> From what I've read there isn't going to be any other release.


Actually they've said If it sells well they'll do a regular release....

... so yes, its the special ed or nothing.


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, as i dust my chrome boxed copy of ultramraines (ive a horrible feeling that someone will buy it for me as a xmas present and ill end up with 2 copies). The anxiom that you can't polish a turd will forever be disproved. 
All heil discordia


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

CaliBeR said:


> James Cameron sucks.


Exterminatus have been carried out for less............heretic....

The movie looks...ok? But I just watched the Trailer for SC2 again, so maybe I'm seeing the Ultramarines trailer in a biased light.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

has anyone notice in the trailer that one of the ultramarines got hit by a power axe ?


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

http://maldivesbreakoutfestival.com/uk-2/2010-finalists


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

radicallight said:


> http://maldivesbreakoutfestival.com/uk-2/2010-finalists


What?!?:read:
I'm sure it's a great night out but, well, why?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I can only hope that it was a link copy/paste error.

Lets all pretend it never happened and stay on topic.


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry. paste error. spacemarine film. Shit. Gutted etc blah blah.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

This is a film i've been waiting for for nearly 20 years!! I still have a copy of the original inquisitor film!! and Damnatus but as i don't speak german its not much good to me! I don't care that the graphics arn't up to the standards of multi-million budget films, and as for the story i will reserve judgement until i've watched it! I think EVERYONE should at least give it a chance cause if it fails (which most of you seam to want) there will be no more. I for one would love to see alot more films released, but with so much negativity i can't see it happening


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Codex Todd said:


> This is a film i've been waiting for for nearly 20 years!! I still have a copy of the original inquisitor film!! and Damnatus but as i don't speak german its not much good to me! I don't care that the graphics arn't up to the standards of multi-million budget films, and as for the story i will reserve judgement until i've watched it! I think EVERYONE should at least give it a chance cause if it fails (which most of you seam to want) there will be no more. I for one would love to see alot more films released, but with so much negativity i can't see it happening


You just earned yourself some rep! k:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Codex Todd has basically hit it on the head there.

If we can support this one, who knows, they might come back with another movie further down the line which appeals to what people really wanted Ultramarine to be.

Here's to hoping anyway!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Animation looks ropey, lets hope the story is up to par.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Why should we support something that sucks? Doing that is saying 'Oh, we're happy to pay for crap', and so, they start thinking 'they liked it, lets churn out more rubbish!'.

If we show we're not going to buy substandard tat like this movie, we're giving them a clear message that they need to do alot better.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> ...a clear message that they need to do alot better.


Or a clear message that a Warhammer 40k movie is a terrible idea, and such money and time should never be wasted again.

That's why we're screwed either way. We just have to hope this movie doesn't suck completely.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Why should we support something that sucks? Doing that is saying 'Oh, we're happy to pay for crap', and so, they start thinking 'they liked it, lets churn out more rubbish!'.
> 
> If we show we're not going to buy substandard tat like this movie, we're giving them a clear message that they need to do alot better.
> Edit/Delete Message


Why does it suck?

You haven't even seen the film yet. You don't even have a valid opinion, the fact is if the film is supported and does reasonably well the producers will be happy to pump more funding into a future production.

Honestly, give the fucking film a shot and stop bitching. You're all a joke.



> Or a clear message that a Warhammer 40k movie is a terrible idea, and such money and time should never be wasted again.


Care to elaborate?

Why is it a terrible idea?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Why does it suck?
> 
> You haven't even seen the film yet. You don't even have a valid opinion, the fact is if the film is supported and does reasonably well the producers will be happy to pump more funding into a future production.
> 
> Honestly, give the fucking film a shot and stop bitching. You're all a joke.



Agreed! [Presses the +rep button]


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hopefully I'll get an advanced screening in London over the coming weeks and when I do I'll have an opinion for you. :wink:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm actually looking forward to this and am going to be buying a copy.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

so movie has ultramarines,imperial fist,and black legion who else's is in the movie huh i would atleast think they would have orks in there or something? ah well atleast will get more visual on space marine's besides book's and game's


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> Why is it a terrible idea?


If we do as the poster I quoted suggested and don't show any support, criticize it to hell, etc., then GW will probably think it was a terrible idea. It's only logical.

If the movie is bad, we're damned if we do, damned if we don't. If we buy it and show support, GW may think the quality level is acceptable and make another crappy one. If we don't buy it, they'll think it was a mistake and steer clear of future 40k movies. That's why I said I hope it doesn't suck, lol.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Ultramarines? Even Abnett can't stop Avatar-syndrome (hating the good guys, indifferent to the bad/liking them, and wishing they would all get drowned together.)


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Why does it suck?
> 
> You haven't even seen the film yet. You don't even have a valid opinion, the fact is if the film is supported and does reasonably well the producers will be happy to pump more funding into a future production.
> 
> ...


thank you Jezlad thats _exactly_ what I've been trying to tell people


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Davidicus 40k said:


> If we don't buy it, they'll think it was a mistake and steer clear of future 40k movies.


Or maybe the opposite, if we buy it, GW might get some more cash for the next movies budget...


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I was not impressed by the animation. It looked like they were trying to achieve realisticness with a low budget (which could be true)

I just hope that the actual movie will be good


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

On the pre-release stuff... streaming makes understanding the impact of the actual movie difficult and what actual movie could live and die by the trailers? I don't think there's a correllation between the quality of trailers and the quality of the associated movies, especially when my broad-band can't get the voice and video to sync up.

I'm only glad that GW has turned down the other 'Hollywood' offers, otherwise we could have been saddled with something like one of the SiFy Channels crap Friday-night movies. I have no doubt this movie will fall short of almost everyone's expectations, but how could it not when you have the imaginations and background of 20+ years roleplaying, 15 years of computer games, and who knows how many books?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Just noticed on the website a new statement saying it's either the boxset (£25.99) or a wait until spring 2011 at the earliest.
Hopefully it will be a standard DVD release at a reasonable price. If I get it at all, I'll wait til then so I can see what others thought of it first and for the price to drop (Hopefully!)


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how long the movie is?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

timsmith said:


> Does anyone know how long the movie is?


Some where between 60-90minutes.........


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Just over 70 minutes, not great for telling an indepth story but hey ho!


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

It looks a little mediocre... I would have been happier with an IG movie, just saying.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Is it just me, or do they actually sound and look really unimpressed?


----------



## revelation1 (Nov 13, 2010)

I think its just you. Most average people aren't 100% comfortable looking with a camera rolling.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 6, 2010)

Honestly I would like to see a standard copy available without all these extras.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Honestly I would like to see a standard copy available without all these extras.


You should be able to get one around March next year.


----------

